# Iron Range #2



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Callbacks the 2nd series

1,2,3,4,6,7,9,10,11,12,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,24,25,26,28

22 total

They are doing a land blind then turn around and do a waterblind.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

any word on how the open is going? All I know is it's a quad


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual Callbacks to the last series

1,2,4,7,9,20,24,26,28

9 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,6,10,13,15,16,18,19,20,22,23,24,26,29,31,42,45,47,51,52,53,54,55,59,60,61,65,
72,74,77,79,80,81,82,85

36 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual Results

1st- #20 Chase- Bob Beyer
2nd-#26 Jaeger -Lynn Troy
3rd-#4 Ace-Peter Ketola
4th-#9 Ziggy- Paul Sletten

RJ-#1 Drake- Rod Pfaff

Congrats to All!!!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to Bob Beyer and Chase Back to Back "Q" wins..


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

It really must be getting near the end.
To win one, i thought it was a misprint.
But now two in a row? I give up.


----------



## ffbo (May 2, 2009)

Any word on the amateur


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amatuer has 4 more to run in the 1st series. I will post Callbacks when I get them.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd series

2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19

17 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the landblind
1,4,6,8,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,
23,25,27,29,32,34,39,40,41,
43,44,45,47,48,49,50,51,
53,55,56,57,58,62,63,64,
65

Should be 43 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

16-22-26-31-42-47-51-53-60-72-74-81. 12 dogs, run tomorrow.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the last series

2,3,4,6,8,10,11,12,14,15,18,19

12 total


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks again Brenda.
And good luck.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

4,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,19,20,23,25,29,39,40,41,43,47,
48,50,51,53,55,57,58,62

26 total


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

What did they do for the land blind in the Amature? 
Thanks


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

And anyone with derby placements?
Thanks


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_Derby Results:_

_1st - # 8 - Raider - Pamela Gorder - H=Rod Pfaff_
_2nd - #6 - Allie - Jane & Mark Sutter - H= Lynn Troy_
_3rd - #3 - Olive - Craig and Suzanne Schinzel H=Craig?_
_4th - #12 - Tess - David Overstake_

_RJ - #19 - Tripp - Janet Laughlin_

_Jams:_
_2 - Crown - Tom Anderson_
_4 - Sugar - Charles Navratil_
_10 - Drake - Randy Meyer H=Ledford_
_11 - Charge - Francis Landry H=Avant_
_14 - Ruckus - Carl Ruffalo_
_15 - Jagger - Rick Whaley - H=Lynn Troy_
_18 - Puff - Mark Menzies - H=Elizabeth Dixon_

_Congrats to all!!_


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A HUGE Way to Go Allie! Congratulations to Jane, Mark and Lynn!
Congratulations to littermates Jagger and Ruckus for their jams, too!


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> A HUGE Way to Go Allie! Congratulations to Jane, Mark and Lynn!
> Congratulations to littermates Jagger and Ruckus for their jams, too!


Ditto on what Ms Becky said!!!!!!!!


----------



## agilek9's (Feb 11, 2009)

Whoohoo! Congratulations Jane and Allie!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

4,13,14,17,19,20,25,39,40,41,48,50,53

13 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#31 Boo O/H Kit Johnston (Qual for Natl & Titled)
2nd-#74 Pete H/Yozamp O/Robert Zylla (Qual for Natl & Titled)
3rd-#81 Willow O/H Rod Pfaff
4th-#47 Ben O/H Rick Van Bergen
RJ -#60 Chase H/Chris Ledford O/Tommy Parrish
Jams- 22,42,53,72

CONGRATS TO ALL!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations Bob Zylla on Seaside Pelican Pete's FC and qualifying him for the Nationals. Steve, congratulations on another great job of training and handling!

Rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, Allie! How exciting to get a Derby 2nd! Jane, we look forward to seeing you at the Southern trials this Fall. Until then, best of luck!

Rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st -#4 Gypsy O/H Lorraine Sarek
2nd-#50 Plug O/H Jim Duffy
3rd-#14 Windy O/H Ken Neil
4th-#19 Yogi O/H Louie Churack
RJ-#40 Mollie O/H Mark Medford

Jams-13,17,20,25,39,41,48

Congrats to All!!!
Special Congrats to Lorraine with her win with the youngster!!!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Brenda said:


> Special Congrats to Lorraine with her win with the youngster!!!


That is so great, couldn't happen to a nicer lady!!
And with a 3 year old Chessie girl, too.......


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to Bob Zylla Steve and PETE


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

CONGRATS TO LORRAINE & GYPSY!!!!!!


Tim & Shannon


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Todd Caswell said:


> Congrats to Bob Zylla Steve and PETE


Congrats yaul !!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st -#4 Gypsy O/H Lorraine Sarek
> 2nd-#50 Plug O/H Jim Duffy
> ...


What a great lineup! Congrats to Lorraine with her "baby"...... and Duffy with Pluggy! I heard Lorraine was VERY excited!!!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Plug and Duffy!
And congratulations to Windy, Ken and Brenda!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Lorraine - This is a HUGE win for you and your little girl. I am so proud of both of you!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Open Results

3rd-#81 Willow O/H Brad Lafave /Rod Pfaff


CONGRATS to Field of Dreams Willow D'One

WooHoo!! Hey way to go Mom!


----------

